

This Entrepreneur Made $2.5MM By Age 21, Then Blew It All By 22 - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-typical-a-teen-entrepreneur-makes-25mm-by-age-21-and-blows-it-all-by-22-2010-10#what-would-you-be-doing-right-now-if-we-werent-talking-1

======
Dramatize
Andrew Warner did a good interview with the guy on Mixergy.
<http://mixergy.com/andrew-fashion/>

------
drey
[http://www.businessinsider.com/how-typical-a-teen-
entreprene...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-typical-a-teen-entrepreneur-
makes-25mm-by-age-21-and-blows-it-all-by-22-2010-10)

------
danielnicollet
Sorry, I don't get who this is about. OK this guy made money and lost it while
getting into al sorts of photo shoots but what's the insight here? Maybe I
missed the point.

